# Buses From Manzanillo/Tecoman



## houstcarr (Sep 10, 2011)

Does anyone have any info regarding buses leaving from Manzanillo/Tecoman? Such as frequency, destinations, prcing, and whether or not you can bring bicycles on the buses? I will most likely be heading down the coast on bicylce from Mazatlan through San Blas and PV, and stopping the route in Manzanillo/Tecoman because I don't want to come across any of those bodies that seem to be appearing on the highway between Lazaro Cardenas and Zihuatanejo. 

Thanks for helping.


----------



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

Actually I also would appreciate any guidance on the bus system. We are debating taking the bus vs renting a car to check out a few areas we may want to settle. We would be leaving San Miguel, stopping in the Ajajic/chapala area and then on to manzanillo (and then return). Might also check out Merida on the east coast also...


Suggestions?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Many, maybe most, of the bus lines in Mexico have excellent web sites that give schedules and allow you to purchase tickets on line if you desire. Larpman has a list of all of the bus lines and links to their web pages. You can get pretty much anywhere by bus. For really small villages it might require a combi ride or even a taxi for the last leg. Merida will be a long bus ride from central México.

Primera Plus runs first class buses that cover many of the cities mentioned above. ETN covers a lot of the same ground with luxury class buses for a slightly higher fare.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

A few more comments on buses: Don't confuse the buses in México with those in the US. Mexican buses are in a completely different, better, class. They run frequently, on time, are clean and well maintained. Longer routes have two drivers. And, if you are over 60 with an INAPAM credential, you can ride for half price. If you are over 60, with a visa, and don't have an INAPAM card, you should look into it.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Buses are very flexible as far as cargo ... if they have room. Not only would you not want to run into criminal activities but the Michoacan coast is narrow and winding with breath taking views.

You didn't mention the Melaque/Barra de Navidad area an hour north of Manzanillo. An oversite you shouldn't miss


----------

